# Barn Fire and Evacuation Plan



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

living in south west kansas my horses are out all the time...what's left of my tin barn holds my hay and gives shade to the horses.....(waiting for the dh to fix my barn, but have better chance of getting hit by lightning).....we do have a fire plan for grass fires, our local 4-h has a large indoor areana that is open at all time for emergancy's..where we can safley take them too, both my neighbour and i both have 4 horse trailers to get every thing out of the way if needed (i have 3 horses, a calf, 20 chickens and 3 pig's and they have 5 horses).
i can't remember when this happend but it did when i was living in montreal. it was right around christmass a few years back when a barn in st lazarre (very western part) cought fire due fualty wirering, infact the barn was a dive....i remember being in it a few months before it cought fire...any ways i tihnk 22 horses out of 24 we're killed in the fire....in my old barn we had 5 exits from the barn and each isle was asigned a door in case of fire. i guess stuff like that make you really think on how safe a barn is


----------

